# Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. November 2009)

*Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]


----------



## Otep (19. November 2009)

*Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

Ja, finde ich ne tolle Sache!!! Is doch immer in Reiz die PCGH zu abonnieren da teilweise auch brauchbare Sachen dabei sind...

Leider dauert die Versendung der Prämie eine Ewigkeit... vielleicht gibt's die erst am Ende des Abo's? Schade, das müsste schneller gehen...


----------



## Xel'Naga (20. November 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*



Otep schrieb:


> Ja, finde ich ne tolle Sache!!! Is doch immer in Reiz die PCGH zu abonnieren da teilweise auch brauchbare Sachen dabei sind...
> 
> Leider dauert die Versendung der Prämie eine Ewigkeit... vielleicht gibt's die erst am Ende des Abo's? Schade, das müsste schneller gehen...



Kannst noch lange warten wenn es so lange dauert wie bei mir, hatte glaube ich ein Jahr warten müssen bis es ankam. Echt schwach....


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. November 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*



Otep schrieb:


> Ja, finde ich ne tolle Sache!!! Is doch immer in Reiz die PCGH zu abonnieren da teilweise auch brauchbare Sachen dabei sind...
> 
> Leider dauert die Versendung der Prämie eine Ewigkeit... vielleicht gibt's die erst am Ende des Abo's? Schade, das müsste schneller gehen...



Normal ist das nicht, in so einem Fall bitte direkt an den Abo-Service wenden. In der Regel werden die Prämien 2 bis 3 Wochen nach dem Abo-Abschluss verschickt. Zum 1.12. wechseln wir aber sowieso den Abo-Dienstleister. Ausnahmen gibt es nur bei Abo-Prämien die so neu sind, dass der Hersteller die Produkte noch gar nicht liefern kann. Wenn wir also beispielsweise eine neue Razer-Maus als Prämie aufnehmen, die gerade angekündigt wurde, sind wir natürlich davon abhängig wann Razer die Ware liefern kann.


----------



## speedo2fast (20. November 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

bei mir kam die prämie (g 15 refresh) recht schnell an, ich meine so 2-3 wochen nach der ersten ausgabe.


----------



## underloost (24. November 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

hab das Abo am Mittwoch bestellt und gestern haben se sich das Geld vom Konto geholt...

mal schauen, wann ich den Mugen in meinen Händen halten kann


----------



## Jami (24. November 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

Warum REMINDER? Warum???

Das Abo ist spitze, mein Medusa kam auch endschnell an


----------



## zuogolpon (24. November 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

Die DVD Plus kostet doch 5,30.
12*5,30=63,60
Ich habe also mit dem Abo 3,60 gespart und dazu noch 6-12x den 50 Meter Weg zum Kiosk.
Sehr viel ist das nicht, aber ich kann mich ja werben lassen und eine Prämie mir schenken lassen. Das Angebot ist garnicht mal schlecht.

Ich überlegs mir bis Weihnachten...

MfG
Z


----------



## Taktloss (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

Habt ihr alle jemanden angworben? Ich seh die teuren Prämien nur bei "Werben sie einen neuen Abonnenten!"

Bin auch gerade am überlegen mir für mich ein Abo zu kaufen.


----------



## matti30 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

viel zu überteuert... da kauf ich mir die Hardware lieber selbst und komm dabei um einiges günstiger weg. Sorry, aber so richtig interessiert mich die Pcgh leider nicht mehr und wie gesagt, wer nur scharf auf die Prämien ist, der kommt ohne Abo günstiger weg. Gibt zur Zeit eh nur eine Zeitschrift, die mich wirklich interessiert...aber die nenn ich nich, wegen Werbung und so ;o)

Ein Reiz wäre für mich gewesen, 3 Ausgaben testen und die Roccat Kone abstauben...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*



matti30 schrieb:


> Ein Reiz wäre für mich gewesen, 3 Ausgaben testen und die Roccat Kone abstauben...



Klar, oder gleich 3 Ausgaben für 7,90 Euro testen und dafür Bargeldprämie von 50 Euro (Wert der Kone) kassieren... wer hätte sowas nicht gerne.


----------



## matti30 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

oha, da bin ich wohl wem auf die Füße getreten? ^^

Jedenfalls, die einzigste Prämie, die mir gerecht werden könnte, wäre das 500W NesteQ. Aber ich hab mir vor kurzem schon ein neues Nt gekauft und zwar das BeQuiet^^. Das Roccat Headset würde auch gerade noch so gehen, aber die Kone kostet doch bloß 50 Euro, die bei nem 2 Jahresabo anzubieten, find ich übertrieben. Wenn, dann Kone und Kave zusammen, würde auch reizvoll sein, nen 2 Jahresabo abzuschließen...


----------



## plusminus (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

Sorry da ist leider nichts dabei was ich brauchen könnte.
Hatte ende  2006 auf anraten eines freundes der ein ABO bei euch hatte,(mittlerweile nicht mehr) angefangen euer heft zu lesen und nach einem jahr auch vor es zu abonieren. Aber bei denn ," mal gelinde gesagt" teilweise immer bescheidener werdenden Artikeln und Kommentaren  von Sauter und Vötter ist mir die Entscheidung kein Abo zu nehmen doch nicht schwer gefallen.
Würde mir wünschen das wieder mehr Obektivität und Fakten ins Heft Einzug halten statt persönliche Vorlieben und Meinungen


----------



## Bummsbirne (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*



plusminus schrieb:


> Aber bei denn ," mal gelinde gesagt" teilweise immer bescheidener werdenden Artikeln und Kommentaren  von Sauter und Vötter ist mir die Entscheidung kein Abo zu nehmen doch nicht schwer gefallen.
> Würde mir wünschen das wieder mehr Obektivität und Fakten ins Heft Einzug halten statt persönliche Vorlieben und Meinungen





Ganz genau.....besser hätte ich es nich ausdrücken koennen Ich such schonmal ein paar Beispiele für raffael und Marc....die werden hier bestimmt in kürze Beispiele verlangen....darauf werdfe ich mioch vorbereiten.


Ne aber ich kauf se mir auch ned mehr die PCGH.....die Prämien find ich aber nich schlecht.

Warum werden eigentlich keine cpus als Prämie angeboten??? Wäre für einige Sicher sehr interessant.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

Nun dann legt mal los (ich komme deine indirekten Aufforderung hiermit nach).


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

Tja, wer uns dauernd aus der Luft gegriffene Anfeindungen an den Kopf wirft, der muss meiner Meinung nach auch ein Echo verdauen können. Im Heft gibt's keine "persönlichen Vorlieben", da gibt's Pro und Contra. Wenn da ein Hersteller mehr Contra auffährt als der andere, ist es unsere Aufgabe, dieses aufzulisten und ggf. Empfehlungen zu geben. Entscheiden muss dennoch der Nutzer.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Manny G. (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

Die Choix-Maus ist irgendwie hässlich wie sonst was!
Wrum habt ihr nich die Sharkoon Fireglider-Maus genommen?


----------



## Standeck (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

Möchte mich hier gleich beschweren weil die Gelegenheit grad gut ist:

Hab die PCGH jetzt seid 2,5 Jahren abonniert. Aber die aktuelle Ausgabe kam nicht an. Hab mich dann beim Abo Service gemeldet und alle Felder ausgefüllt ausser die KD Nr. weil ich die nicht weiß und ich auch die Rechnung nicht finde. Das habe ich auch angegeben. Nun, bis heute hat sich von denen keiner gemeldet. Keine Email, kein Anruf, nix. Von der aktuellen Ausgabe ganz zu schweigen. Die hab ich mir für 5,30 € bei der Tanke geholt. 

Die Gamestar hab ich auch abonniert. Da ging auch mal ne Ausgabe verloren. Hab mich dort beim Abo Service gemeldet. Nur Namen und Adresse angegeben, zwei Tage später war das Heft da. Ohne Rückfragen und Rumdruckserei. So muß das sein. Das hätte ich von eurem Abo Service auch erwartet. 

LG Standeck


----------



## Chrno (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

@Standeck

So kenne ich das eigentlich von anderen Abos auch. Einfach anrufen oder eine Mail schreiben und 2 Tage später hat man die Ausgabe.


----------



## Stealth (9. März 2010)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

@Standeck

Ist bei mir auch gerade so,hab die PCGH ebenfalls schon länger abonniert und die aktuelle Ausgabe(sollte man als Abonnent bereits am Samstag den 27.02.2010 haben) kam nicht an.Am 06.03.2010 beim Abo Service reklamiert und bis heute weder Email noch Anruf.

Also beim Gamestar hatte ich auch schon zweimal(innerhalb einiger Jahre) so ein Problem,aber da bekommt man auch innerhalb kürzester Zeit Ersatz.


----------



## Otep (15. März 2010)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Normal ist das nicht, in so einem Fall bitte direkt an den Abo-Service wenden. In der Regel werden die Prämien 2 bis 3 Wochen nach dem Abo-Abschluss verschickt. Zum 1.12. wechseln wir aber sowieso den Abo-Dienstleister. Ausnahmen gibt es nur bei Abo-Prämien die so neu sind, dass der Hersteller die Produkte noch gar nicht liefern kann. Wenn wir also beispielsweise eine neue Razer-Maus als Prämie aufnehmen, die gerade angekündigt wurde, sind wir natürlich davon abhängig wann Razer die Ware liefern kann.




Also die Prämie ist bis heute nicht gekommen... Email-Kontakt vergebens  

Telefonat stand Heute: Habe die Prämie im Feb 2010 erhalten
Da fällt mir ein: wie können 2 Bier 50€ kosten  also betrunken war ich nicht.. aber es wird nun geprüft.


----------



## Freakless08 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

Gibts auch ein Abo mit sechs Monaten Laufzeit?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. März 2010)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Gibts auch ein Abo mit sechs Monaten Laufzeit?



Nein, nur 3 Monate (Miniabo), 12 oder 24 Monate.


----------



## tils (15. März 2010)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> *Abo-Angebote: Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Kühler jetzt auch im 47,88  Euro teuren Magazin-Abo als Prämie wählbar [Anzeige]*



Das Wording


----------



## Freakless08 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Nein, nur 3 Monate (Miniabo), 12 oder 24 Monate.



Ach Mist. Das 3 Monatsabo hatte ich schon aber danach gekündigt weil ich dachte wird zu nem 12 Monats Abo wenn man das weiterlaufen lässt. Hab es grad eben nochmal durchgelesen und da steht jederzeit Kündbar (und Geld wird zurücküberwiesen für die folgenden, nichtgelieferten Ausgaben). Hätte ich das nur vorher richtig gelesen.

Steh jetzt bestimmt auf der 1 Jahr Liste.


----------



## jobo (24. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

ja, das ist mist, dass man nicht nochmal ein Abo anfangen kann ohne ein Jahr zu warten. Sollte es eigentlich geben, ohne Prämie natürlich! 
Kann man da was machen?  Ein Fexibles Abo? Das Studentenabo geht glaube ich immer, aber dazu muss man Stundent oder Schüler sein.


----------



## Rayman (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

hab da mal eine frage da ich imo nicht durchsteige hab mal iwo gelesen das man auch von nichtlesern angeworben werden kann nun lese ich hier aba gerade wenn ich das Roccat Vire Headset haben will das das unter leser werben leser steht wie ist das den jetzt genau?


----------



## Perry (27. August 2010)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

Ich persönlich spiele ja mit dem Gedanken mir mal wieder ein Abo zuzulegen, war ja früher mal Abonent und habe seid der ersten Ausgabe jede gelesen, aber die Prämien sind im Moment eher ein Witz, gut kann ich darauf verzichten, wenn es einen deutlichen Preisnachlass auf das Jahr gibt als 4€. Aktuell ist das Angebot mehr als unattraktiv. Bei meinem ersten Abo bekam ich immerhin Half-Life 2 dazu (witziger weise sogar zweimal) pünktlich zum Erscheinungstermin, ein Gamebundle auf einem 1-2 Jahresabo würde mir wesentlich besser gefallen als eine Tube Wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## Z28LET (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

Schade, keine Amazon Gutscheine mehr im 12 Monate DVD Plus Abo.


----------



## knarf0815 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*



Z28LET schrieb:


> Schade, keine Amazon Gutscheine mehr im 12 Monate DVD Plus Abo.


wollte mich auch mal werben lassen aber jetzt sind die amazon-gutscheine weg 
gruß


----------



## Z28LET (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

Zwischenzeitlich waren/sind sie wieder drin! 
Direkt mal ein Abo abgeschlossen. Nachdem ich mir PCGH eh schon fast 2 Jahre so gekauft habe, hab ich die Gelegenheit genutz und ein Abo abgeschlossen!

Gutschein kam auch schon an! 
Ich freue mich auf meine erste Abo Ausgabe im März!


----------



## Freakless08 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

Schreibt doch noch explizit rein das es Abos ohne Laufzeit gibt (also das 3 Hefte Abo).


----------



## leorphee (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

mich würde Interessieren zu welchen ABO Service ihr wechseln wollt? Ich hatte da ja auch einige Probleme mit dem Service (also ABO Kunde portokostenfrei bestellen), konnte aber nun mein ABO erfolgreich vom DVD plus zum Premium ABO wechseln und meinen Studentenrabat in anspruch nehmen. Dafür ein . Aber heute bin ich auch schneller durch beim lesen, als es noch vor 2 Jahren war. Na gut mein System steht und soll es auch noch für mind. 1 Jahr so bestehen bleiben, aber ich bin immer noch gerne up to date was die Technik angeht, denn ich werde immer noch nach Tipps gefragt, oder soll Leuten ein System zusammenbasteln. also ich bleibe noch bei dem ABO, vor allem bekomme ich das Heft ja schon immer den Sonnabend vor der Woche in der es erscheinen soll.


----------



## rakul (5. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Scythe Mugen 2 oder Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt als Prämie [Anzeige]*

so als add-on würde ich mir bei den abos noch wünschen, dass das heft noch zusätzlich als pdf downloadbar oder auf der dvd vorzufinden ist. ist manchmal praktischer wenn man unterwegs ist, das als pdf vorliegen zu haben. das heft selber hat man eher nicht dabei, smartphone, tablet oder laptop schon eher.

hab da leider noch keine vernünftige lösung gefunden. ein extra abo nur für die pdfs wüde ich nun nicht abschließen wollen oder jedes heft für 3-4 euro einzeln downloaden, macht ebenso wenig sinn, also zusätzlich zum regulären heft-abo mit/ohne dvd. so groß ist der mehrwert da dann auch nicht, um den aufpreis zu rechtfertigen.

ihr presst die ausgaben zwar gebündelt im folgejahr nochmal auf eine der dvds aber das ist ja auch nur bedingt zielführend, auch wenn´s gut gemeint ist.

könnte man auch als option mit geringfügigen aufpreis zum regulären abo hinzufügen.

schade, dass es so eine lösung nicht gibt. gibt sicherlich genügend leute, die sich dafür finden lassen würden.


----------

